# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CaNO3



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Can someone help me with the math,
how much Ca & NO3 would I be adding if I added 1/4tsp to 20 gallons?

I just picked up some more chemicals (CaNO3, KNO3 & K2SO4)and thought I would try CaNO3 as my tap GH recently went down.

The guy at the hydroponics shop though the Ca would participate when added to a environment containing K! 

Thanks for the help


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Can someone help me with the math,
how much Ca & NO3 would I be adding if I added 1/4tsp to 20 gallons?

I just picked up some more chemicals (CaNO3, KNO3 & K2SO4)and thought I would try CaNO3 as my tap GH recently went down.

The guy at the hydroponics shop though the Ca would participate when added to a environment containing K! 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi Ekim,

Bulk density of calcium nitrate (you probably have the tetrahydrate - does the label say Ca(NO3)2.4H20 ?) is 1.896

1/4 tsp is 1.25 cc, or 2.4 grams.

Calcium nitrate (tetrahydrate) is 17% calcium and 52% nitrate so your 2.4 grams of bulk material would contain 0.4g cacium and 1.25g nitrate.

In a 20 gal (say 75 litre) tank, this would give you 5.3ppm calcium and 16.8ppm nitrate.

I don't think you'll have precipitation problems at ppm levels.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Kevin,

The bottle just say "Calcium Nitrate CaNO3".
It looks like little white balls...
Maybe I better call and double check!

Thanks for the help


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi Ekim,

If they aren't sure what it is, you can assume it's the tetrahydrate.

One other thing - if you're using this to bring up your GH, you're going to have a pile of NO3 in your tank. Adding one degree GH (18ppm Ca) will add around 50ppm NO3. Your tank might be a lot greener than you want...

Good luck.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, I know! I just though It wouldn't hurt to add a little extra Ca as my tap GH is about 40ppm.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

I called to double check the nutrient composition, it is actually, 15.5% N, 19% Ca

So I could use your help one more time!
Sorry about that









Or anybody else?


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

No problem Ekim,

Not much difference - this will give you 6ppm calcium and 22ppm nitrate.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, but woulnd't there be more Ca than N per dose now? The % of N in the compound has gone down about 1/3 from the first ratio.

I was thinking it would be about 6ppm Ca and 5ppm N now!

I guess this is why i am asking though!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Anyone want to help?


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi Ekim,

The 15.5% N is the nitrogen only, which works out to about 68% nitrate.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks agian, i'm glade i'm asking!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Kevin, can you help me make a solution out of this stuff?

Say 400ml of water!

This is what I got so-far,

1/4tsp per 20G = 6ppm Ca & 22ppm NO3
1/4tsp per 1G = 120ppm Ca & 440ppm NO3 = 1/4tsp per 3785ml = 120ppm Ca & 440ppm NO3
1/4tsp per 378ml = 1200ppm Ca & 4400ppm NO3

Don't know what to do from here though









Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Thu June 19 2003 at 07:42 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

1/4tsp per 378ml of water =

0.0048ppm of Ca per ml & 0.0176ppm of NO3 per ml

when add to 66 gallons of water?

How does that sound?

Of course I will make it stronger!!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

anyone want to double check it?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

ekim,

I think you are heading down the wrong path here. To get any noticeable raise in your calcium levels you are going to end up with a ton of nitrate. Why not get some calcium carbonate (try a home brew shop if everything else fails) or some calcium chloride (same place or a pool shop).

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi Ekim,

Yes, your math works out the same as mine. But it's kind of dilute. I think this is something you'll need to dose dry. Adding 9.2g (which is conveniently about a teaspoon) of powder to your 66g will add 7ppm of pure Ca, or 1 degree GH. Unfortunately it will also give you 20-30ppm of nitrate. Get the nutrient sponges ready...

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the concerns guys, but i'm mainly using this to add NO3!

My tap water has less than 2dGH so I figured the extra Ca wouldn't hurt... if I add any amount of Mg I get a Ca deficiency symptoms, I guess due to the imbalance between them both.

If I don't add any Mg everything looks fine so I guess there is no real problem!

I want to make a solution so I can calculate the dose more accurately.

Thanks for checking the math for me!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------

